# Issue with dissolving paste



## Midiva53 (Nov 26, 2013)

On my fifth attempt to make liquid soap, I finally succeeded! However, I had trouble when I was diluting the paste. Keeping it in suspension has been an issue. I read Catherine Failor's book Making Natural Liquid Soaps, and I used alcohol ( Everclear) to help dissolve the paste. However, it did not want to stay in solution. I used my stick blender to force the remaining soap into suspension (not what I wanted to do - put air in my soap!), however I did not know how to solve my problem. I made 2 lbs paste, and attempted to make a final dilution of 30%  by adding @ 32 oz water & 4 oz alcohol. What am I missing? What did I do wrong? Also where can I purchase denatured alcohol online that is safe for soap making?


----------



## FGOriold (Nov 27, 2013)

Sounds like you need to add more distilled water.  You are doing a 1:1 ratio which may work for a high coconut oil formula, but most will require more dilution water than that.   Most of my dilutions are 1:4 (100% soft oils) - 1:2.5.  Stick blending will not help dilute your paste but will just make a foamy mess that can take quite a while to settle out.


----------



## Midiva53 (Nov 28, 2013)

thank you!


----------

